# Fish for vertical tank



## bechance77 (Nov 21, 2010)

We only have a space for a 30 extra high aquarium and would like suggestions on what breeds of fish, and how many, would thrive in one. Thanks!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I believe a pr of angels would do well.Amazon sword plants grow tall and could make for a nice centerpiece.Dont know enough about shrimp but maybe some cherries for cleanup?I dont know the specific dimensions but possibly a school of black neons,or other small schoolers.Uh killies maybe?Im sure someone else can tell you more.


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

I was gonna say angels, tall fish and a tall tank would look pretty cool. I don't know the dimensions of the tank but what about discus? A pair of them would look cool if the tank is big enough.


----------



## jsenske (Dec 1, 2010)

Angels are cool but kind of typical/expected in such a tank. 

I'd consider a trio of Red Severums. They don't need massive swimming space and there's a variety of barbs and larger tetras, even rainbows you could easily mix with them. Just a thought.


----------

